
Is it possible to search GitHub for developers based on repos? - flud
I have a project where I need to integrate a few specific products, all with repos on github. And I wanted to search for developers who have experience (commits) on all ~3 products.<p>Is there any way to do that, official or 3rd party?
======
JPLeRouzic
If you go in "history" you an see who made each commit. For example:

[https://github.com/Hjertesvikt/peptide_PoC/commits/master/in...](https://github.com/Hjertesvikt/peptide_PoC/commits/master/index.html)

~~~
flud
Yup, or you can go directly to Contributors
([https://github.com/Hjertesvikt/peptide_PoC/graphs/contributo...](https://github.com/Hjertesvikt/peptide_PoC/graphs/contributors)).

But I'm looking for a way to cross-reference a few projects and see the
contributors to both/all projects.

